# NSR help!



## sbenden719 (Sep 15, 2009)

is anyone having problems when billing 30140 with 31231?  it says in the CCI eidt they can be billed toegether, but every time i do 31231 gets denied as inclusive?  if anyone has a sugesstion I would appriciate it.  thanks


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Sep 17, 2009)

30140 is a tricky one. I would like to see the documentation. I also have a great apeal letter from the AOA for this CPT code. Let me know and I would be happy to fax it.


----------



## sbenden719 (Sep 18, 2009)

That would be great if you could fax....numer is...410-760-8847...just put attetion: Sue.

I could fax some documentation as well

according to the Otolaryngology coding alert, it stats they are seperate procedures, unless it can be shown that tye procedures were on seperate sides.

thanks


----------

